# Catasetum and cold tolerance



## shariea (Mar 13, 2020)

So I bought 3 Catasetum from Ebay and they were delivered in the afternoon after I left for work (2nd shift). Temps were 50F when I left for work at 2PM--down to 40F when I got home at midnight. The USPS driver usually will put packages in the entry way if they are labaled as plants. However, these were not, so she left them outside. All 3 of the plants have new growth starting (the tallest is 2") Will they live? Sorry for the extreme length of the question!


----------

